# Finally got my Mk2 3.2 with Alpine upgrade



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm new to the Forum, but have been an avid reader for several months in preparing to make the plunge. Thought I'd share my recent experience and welcome your comments.

I had owned a Mk2 3.2 TT before, then sold it due to a house move. My wife and I (the new one is officially hers :wink: ) so missed the driving experience, outstanding grip (quattro) and wonderful sound of the V6 (well, let's be honest - I missed it!), so I decided to do my usual national search for the right motor.

We found a high spec (Bose, Satnav, parking etc) TT with an independent dealer but he ([email protected]) sold it under our noses having agreed to do the business ( :evil: ). Pissed off with independents I decided to go to an Audi dealer where I've seen a low mileage (17k) on 57 plate in the right colour combination - Brilliant Black with light grey interior. Problem was low spec.

But there was another problem: During the test drive I noticed a slight 'kangaroo' jerk on moving from standstill (forward and reverse), plus the acceleration wasnt quite what I remembered. I asked the mechanic to look at it, which had the sales manager in a spin, and he said it needed a new mechatronics unit for the DSG - lesson No 1 - always test drive gently to sense the DSG smoothness. Audi Peterborough agreed to install a new unit at £2.6k to them! Happy days!

The car drives perfectly now, sounds fantastic and has only 17k miles and immaculate bodywork ... delighted. But spec was still poor...

So, have added after market rear parking sensors (flush ones, requiring bumper to be removed, so looks like factory fitted) and an Alpine Head Unit INE-W925R http://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/navigation-systems6/ine-w925r. So spec looks good: parking plus, SatNav, DAB, Bluetooth phone and Audio, DVD plus Alpine sound quality. Chuffed!!

Here's some pics:

































Sounds quality is excellent, with good clarity. Slight disappointment is the midrange and base depth, which I'm looking into. Might get an active sub under the passenger seat... has anyone done these sort of upgrades (Audio upgrades that is?).

Anyway, thought my story might be of interest and help others


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DarrenF (Apr 26, 2013)

I came across this post when I googled 'INE-W925R' for an Audi TT. I tried to PM you but as a newbie I do not have permission to do that. 

My wife has always liked the TT and after months of pondering we have decided to take the plunge. I notice that there are some great deals on the 3.2 V6 compared to the 2 litre TT's, possibly because of the higher car tax and fuel economy. I am tempted to go for the 3.2 V6 because I have heard they drive fantastic.

Anyway, my question relates to the Alpine aftermarket head unit you fitted. Did you fit this yourself or did you get it professionally installed. Also where do they fit the antenna for the DAB and the sat nav? Would this head unit work if you already had the BOSE system installed?

Hope you do not mind all questions.

Cheers

Darren


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome, nice low miles.
Steve


----------



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

DarrenF said:


> I came across this post when I googled 'INE-W925R' for an Audi TT. I tried to PM you but as a newbie I do not have permission to do that.
> 
> My wife has always liked the TT and after months of pondering we have decided to take the plunge. I notice that there are some great deals on the 3.2 V6 compared to the 2 litre TT's, possibly because of the higher car tax and fuel economy. I am tempted to go for the 3.2 V6 because I have heard they drive fantastic.
> 
> ...


Hi DarrenF

Sorry about the delay - been travelling.

The Alpine head unit was fitted professionally - I wouldn't attempt to fit it personally unless VERY experienced. The facia in which the unit sits is a purpose made molding, replacing the original Audi piece. It fits very well. Mine was fitted by Autosounds, Newcastle (highly recommend).

If i understand it correctly, the Alpine amp drives some of the speakers through the existing Amp in the TT. They told me mine was a Bose amp, but the speakers weren't - anyway it worth talking with them. I see no reason at all why a TT with Bose (amp and speakers) cannot have another head unit installed.

The DAB/Sat nav antenna is quite discreet and is installed on the inside of the windscreen - running vertically next to the pillar from the top left corner. There is a small black unit about an inch square, then a filament about 6 inches long. For the bluetooth phone there is a small microphone near the rear view mirror. I'll try to get a pic for you.

Sound is magnificent - detail, clarity, rich. I had a concern initially with the lack of bass, but the Autosounds guys talked it through with Alpine technical support, and setup 3 different parametric (equaliser settings) for me. Its great now.

Pic to follow

Hope this helps


----------



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

Alpine sta nav/dab antenna:










And close-up:










8)

And the mic...










Mic is unobtrusive but obvious when you clock it...


----------



## DarrenF (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply and posting those photos. I agree that the antenna is certainly inconspicuous and the head unit really looks the part.

This is good news for me because it means that I do not need to take into account the audio system when looking for the car because i can just upgrade this head unit which i suspect is as good if not better than the equivalent Audi version?


----------



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

Darren
Sounds quality is a subjective judgement, and you should try to find an installer that can demo the equipment. In my case, the music source is much better than the original Audi system and the ability to tune it to your personal taste is fantastic (almost too complex) - but once setup its really nice.
Of course, the functionality is better than the original in older TTs - bluetooth audio, DVD and DAB being the obvious additions.
Good luck
Ian


----------



## DarrenF (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Ian,

DAB is key for me, I couldn't live without BBC Radio 6 music in my car and it is good to know that I have the option of upgrading the audio system if need be so I can focus on finding the right TT without worrying o much about the in car audio. I will post an update once I have found the car,

Cheers again, Darren


----------



## AudIED (Mar 30, 2013)

Good luck mate. Look forward to seeing what you get. Remember to find a good installer.
Cheers, Ian 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

